# Techniques using Blacken-It & Brass Black - Paint for resin?



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

As an experiment, after cleaning scrap brass w/ vinegar, I used straight Brass Black. Blackened very well, but flaked off some. Next, I'll try the suggestion of a diluted mix; 10:1 w/ water, a little salt and a few drops of vinegar added. How much salt? Is table salt okay? Also, these are 32" long pieces of brass, 3/16" wide, 1/32" thick. How long does it need to soak? Can it be brushed on and let sit for a while? How long? Should I make a 32" styrene tray to hold enough solution to completely dunk/soak the piece? Let it sit in the tank/ solution for a while? Will it attack the epoxy used to secure the white metal tank hardware? I have eleven bands to blacken. Do one at a time? A few at a time? Still a diluted solution? New solution for every band? 

Brass Black did nothing on the white metal. Could not find Pewter Black or Pewter-It locally. Did get Blacken-It. What are your techiniques for using Blacken-It on white metal? Many of the same questions a above; soak? how long? will it attack epoxy? etc. 

Thanks, Tbug 

Oh - I am also going to paint an HP resin tank spout. Suggestions on what type of paint? Any reason not to use Floquil primer and paint(s)?


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Techniques using Blacken-It & Brass Black - Paint for resin?*

Just be careful with the stuff. I made some brass ladders for Bob Uniack and he put them in some sort of blacken it. The stuff promptly ate all my solder joints. Don't know which one he used, but the ladders are now a kit. 

John


----------

